
GitLab 8.0 released with new looks and integrated CI - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/2015/09/22/gitlab-8-0-released/
======
jobvandervoort
Easily the biggest change for GitLab to date. CI is now built-in and it's all
easier on the eyes.

We also removed the satellites, on which we used to do certain git operations.
This frees up space, but also makes merges must more stable and faster.

Let us know if you have any questions or comments.

~~~
leejo
With this release is it necessary to migrate to the built in CI or can we
still point at a different gitlab-CI server? We have gitlab running privately
in a VPC on AWS but have gitlab-CI running locally (dedicated local server for
the manager and runners) so, essentially, merging the two isn't going to be
trivial.

~~~
jobvandervoort
No. We wouldn't be able to support and keep development going while supporting
two different CI apps.

Only the coordinator moves, so in theory you'd be able to use the same
runners.

It's not a trivial migration, we know. That is why we do this with a major
release. We're also continuously improving the documentation for this
migration.

Our customers can reach out for online support, of course.

~~~
leejo
Understandable, thanks! Not sure when we will be updating, but will be in
touch should we have any tricky issues migrating.

~~~
jobvandervoort
Great. Consider sending your upgrade plan ahead of time if there is anything
tricky. We're happy to check it.

------
scrollaway
Congratulations GitLab team. I've been really thrilled to see the project
evolve and I'm super excited to see this update. And I don't even use GitLab
:)

@jobvo I remember leaving extremely lengthy UX and feature feedback here on HN
a few weeks back - Email followup never happened. I hope you guys considered
working on mailing list support in the style of a Google Groups / Discourse
UI. It'd go really well with the Mattermost integration (which I'm also really
excited to see).

~~~
jobvandervoort
Thanks!

I do still owe you a folllowup! Wanted to push this out first before weaving
in new suggestions and feedback. My apologies.

You can now reply to notifications, which already gives you some of that
functionality. We're interested in expanding this.

We'll add a feature that allows you to email GitLab to create a new issue in a
future release. Shouldn't be far off, now that we laid the groundwork for
receiving email.

~~~
scrollaway
That sounds like some good groundwork. Do you have plans to expand this to a
proper ML system? Eg. I have a project and want to coordinate one list for
translators, one list for devs, and one list for user support.

~~~
jobvandervoort
Once we'd add "new issue by email", you could do this with a workaround:

You can mention groups in GitLab. Create a group translators, devs, etc and
then mention them:

"@translators can you have a look at this?"

Would then create a new issue and notify all members in the @translators
group.

Would that suffice? How else?

~~~
scrollaway
> Would that suffice? How else?

I think it's a great feature and very useful for smaller projects especially,
but it doesn't replace mailing lists for larger ones.

In open source projects especially, it's standard procedure to create one or
more topical mailing lists with archives. Take a look at the Wine lists for
example - active lists with forum mirroring:

[https://www.winehq.org/forums](https://www.winehq.org/forums)

This is something that really improves some workflows - especially FOSS
projects with a lot of outside contributions. Email is super friendly to
newcomers to a project, and forums/archives let you get a feel for the general
social tone as well as look at older issues matching your own. I don't think
you can just replace this with a tracker.

~~~
sytse
We use mailinglists ourselves with
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/gitlabhq](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/gitlabhq)
(hosted outside of GitLab) but we think the best thing for newcomers is a
Slack/Gitter like forum. We've added Mattermost to the GitLab Omnibus packages
and we're working with Rocket Chat. When that is done it will be easy to give
each project its own room or something like that. What do you think?

~~~
scrollaway
I think if you yourself use mailing lists, you understand when and why mailing
lists can't be replaced by slack/gitter and by extension you understand my
point ;)

Eat your own dog food, as they say. :)

~~~
sytse
We certainly try to use our own products as much as possible. We see that the
chat is more popular. Integrating a mailinglist is not easy and we prefer to
spend time on chat instead.

------
ksec
I really wish Gitlab could create two entities. Gitlab.org and Gitlab.com

Much like how Wordpress is run. Gitlab.com's profits and revenue will be used
to fund the continue development of Gitlab.org

For now the Gitlab.org part ( Or the open source development of Gitlab ) is
fine. But Gitlab.com seems like a after thought. It should runs like Github,
where you actually paid for Storage, Bandwidth etc for a price. Rather then
the current price model which is for support only. This makes me feel
Gitlab.com is more like a showcase of Gitlab, rather then a properly run
services.

Some will bound to come to me, why dont you buy a VPS and set it yourself?
Because i dont want the hassle. Should some day Gitlab close or company policy
changes i will know there is always a open sources version where you can host
it back on site.

It will also means those communities, or organization who refuse to host their
code on Github due to lock in reason ( like Ruby ) can switch to Gitlab
without ( ideally speaking ) the same hesitation.

~~~
sytse
Thanks for your suggestion.

I can assure you that our GitLab.com SaaS service is not an afterthought. It
is growing so fast that we do have trouble keeping up with that, but we're
hiring more people and things are looking up.

BTW We actually used .org and .com in the past for the community and the for-
profit sites. We combined everything on .com because that removed a lot of
duplication in announcements, information and many other things.

------
jsnathan
I think I like the menu UI improvements in the screenshots. Those tiny symbols
were a major pain for any new user, and it's good to see words next to them
now.

But is it possible yet to make the project files show up in the default view
for projects? Many user interactions with a project don't go beyond browsing
the files, and I wish I could enable GH-style default views.

~~~
jobvandervoort
The text was always there, but is collapsed by choice and on small screens.

It's either Activity or Readme now. I don't think it'd be very hard to add
Files to that and don't have major problems with it.

Consider sending a MR or creating an issue [0] to discuss this further.

0: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab-ce/issues)

~~~
sytse
I love this idea and created an issue for it [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab-ce/issues/2655](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/2655)

------
Keats
Looks good!

One question though, clicking on any of the files on
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/tree/master/config](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/tree/master/config) takes at least 10s to open, is it because the site is
being hammered right now?

~~~
jobvandervoort
Yes. We went from 3 to 50 c4.4xlarge nodes in the past few months and are
working hard to keep up with the demand of the growth.

------
nstart
I've been following gitlab for some time now. Both as a product and a company.
Not only is it an amazing product, but from everything I've read they've made
a really interesting culture. Would actually love to work for the company.
Congrats to the team on shipping this. I'll be giving it a whirl soon :)

~~~
jobvandervoort
Thanks, that's nice to hear. Love to hear your feedback.

This is where I shamelessly tell you that we're hiring for almost any
position.

~~~
nstart
Nice! Not sure if you are still looking at the the thread, I know Gitlab
allows for fully remote (yep, I've read the manifesto :D ) but would you be ok
with someone working from Sri Lanka? Time zone differences being main concern?

~~~
jobvandervoort
We'll consider all great people =)

~~~
sytse
That timezone would be especially great for a service engineer since we offer
24/7 support and don't have people in that region yet :)

------
pwpwp
The killer feature (for me) would be if GitLab supported the GitHub API (even
if just a subset).

~~~
jobvandervoort
In what way?

~~~
ihsw
GitLab could function (at least somewhat) as a drop-in replacement for GitHub,
as existing GitHub API client libraries could point to GitLab instead with
minimal/zero modification.

~~~
jobvandervoort
Interesting idea.

I'm afraid it would cause us to follow their changes, which makes it a brittle
strategy that would prevent us from innovating. We prefer people to adopt
GitLab itself.

~~~
pearjuice
You could provide an adapter API which translates Github-like requests to your
API. If you want to use specific GitLab API features, developers use the
"native" GitLab API.

~~~
bpicolo
I mean, if anybody really wants that they could easily open source it on their
own. : P

------
mtrycz
The messaging integration certainly looks really good, we're trying out Let's
Chat, but development is kinda slow (and we don't have the time to
contribute). How does GitLab CI compare to Jenkins? Will I be able to
substitute it for simple and complex projects?

Is there a slender version of GitLab for small computers like the RaspberryPi?
All of the dependencies kinda hog/slow it down, and I don't really need
realtime performance. I've grown fond of the interface (at work), and would
like to use it for my hobby projects.

~~~
jobvandervoort
GitLab CI should be able to replace Jenkins. Obviously, it doesn't have the
maturity of Jenkins or the plugin ecosystem, but it's flexible runner system,
easy configuration with .gitlab-ci.yml and integration with GitLab make it
quite powerful.

You can already have multiple, parallel builds, builds on success/failure,
trigger builds and thus create pipelines. We don't support build artifacts
yet, but you can circumvent this by using something like S3 for output. We'll
add this in the future as well.

GitLab should run just fine on Raspberry Pi 2. Do you have any data on slow
down?

~~~
sytse
To download for the Raspberry Pi 2 just go to the download page and select
that option
[https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/](https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/)

------
danielsamuels
The Mattermost preview screenshot is an odd choice - have a read of the
conversation.

~~~
jobvandervoort
Got it from the Mattermost Beta1 announcement. Think it's inappropriate?

~~~
danielsamuels
Just seems weird for the conversation to be about how someone refuses to
switch to it, that's all. :)

~~~
jasonlotito
> about how someone refuses to switch to it

Keep reading.

------
uxcn
Wow, this looks really nice! Are there any plans to expand the CI? The markup
looks mostly job oriented, so I think most of the semantics would seem to need
to be captured in scripts. For example, building across multiple operating
systems. Unless I'm mistaken, I'd have to have the hosts available via SSH,
probably copy a script(s), and then call it, etc...

~~~
sytse
You can already define multiple jobs in .gitlab-ci.yml and use labels to
assign them to runners (#debian, #osx etc.). We use GitLab CI to build our
Omnibus packages and that is a multiple operating system affair (including
Raspbian for the Raspberry Pi 2).

~~~
uxcn
Thanks, I appreciate the response. I started taking a look through the
documentation and the CI looks pretty robust. I might try to set GitLab up at
home soon.

I currently use hosted travis-ci for personal projects, which is nice since I
don't have to worry about infrastructure, but it means there are things that
can't be done with it. Generally stuff they haven't anticipated is verboten.

~~~
sytse
Cool, hope you like GitLab when you try it.

------
InsideTheBox
Nice!

At work we use self-hosted GitLab for everything.

Now I need a private repo (personal project) to deploy on my VPS, any opinions
about GitLab vs Bitbucket for this use case? Speed, stability? I'm probably
going to use Fabric this time.

~~~
jobvandervoort
Why Fabric over GitLab?

~~~
InsideTheBox
I mean GitLab/Bitbucket just for the private git repo. Fabric for tasks,
atomic deploy (I think that's the word), etc. I'm only experienced with self-
hosted, never used their services.

> GitLab.com offers free unlimited (private) repositories and unlimited
> collaborators, please sign up or in on the right.

------
ckok
Wow nice release, it's come miles since I used it years ago, very cool! The
only thing I'm missing at this point to make it perfect is a more advanced
issue tracker (coming from Phabricator)

~~~
jobvandervoort
We're working on it, among other things.

Concrete suggestions more than welcome on feedback.gitlab.com or here.

~~~
ckok
Our use case might be fairly specific, i don't know how others are using
bugtrackers, but this is how and what we use in our bugtracker:

\- Hooks (getting notified of changes in issues in http scripts)

\- Api to modify them (couldn't find if gitlab has that), we use hooks, apis
and custom fields to create issues from our forum and notify customers when
one is closed/reopened.

\- Custom fields (priority, severity, to store where an issue came from, like
from our forum, from support, what the customers name is if any, if it's
waiting, on what specific input, if it going to need documentation, and if so,
what concerns there are)

\- Custom open/close status like "Needs spec, specing, docs", close: "spam",
"not fixable, testcase error" etc

\- Sorting by more than 1 thing at a time, like due milestone, priority,
severity)

\- Filtering by pretty much all fields/custom fields like finding issues with
specific open or closed states, specific categories, specific assignments

\- Predefined filter/sorting queries (global/per user) so we'd have an "All
issues assigned by me", "All new issues"

~~~
sytse
Thank you for the suggestions. One thing that is under development is
filtering by more than one label [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/989](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/989) Many of the
other items make sense as well.

------
dieseldeegs
Congrats on the release! It looks amazing! We've been using GitLab for a
little while now and love all the updates that have been coming out recently.

Doing the upgrade now though and have run into an issue with the rake command
backup:show_secrets. ("Don't know how to build task...") Any ideas?

~~~
langolier
See [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/2660](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/2660)

Documentation seems to be ahead of current GitLab release. This failing task
will be included in a following patch release, very soon.

------
cevn
Looks good! One small typo: On the Pricing page
[https://about.gitlab.com/pricing/](https://about.gitlab.com/pricing/),
instead of " Next-business day support" it should be "Next business day
support".

~~~
sytse
Thanks cevn, fixed with [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/commit/e23e5280...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/commit/e23e528066cd8eb41286a359b6fcdec85669287e)

------
markdog12
Updating broke my ci builds, :(

edit: following advice in this issue worked for me -
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/omnibus-
gitlab/issues/804](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/omnibus-gitlab/issues/804)

------
mrmondo
It doesn't look like there is any way to have per-receive hooks anymore:
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ee/issues/26](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab-ee/issues/26)

------
dman
Any chance of getting packages for Ubuntu 15.04?

There appears to be an open issue at [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/2160](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/2160)

~~~
sytse
Latest build should work, see [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/2160](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/2160)

~~~
dman
I tried following the instructions here
[https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/](https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/) but
that doesnt work since there is no vivid package.

I did not follow the steps listed here - [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab-ce/blob/master/doc/inst...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/master/doc/install/installation.md) since the text pretty strongly
discourages a build from source. Specifically this line "Since an installation
from source is a lot of work and error prone we strongly recommend the fast
and reliable Omnibus package installation (deb/rpm)."

~~~
sytse
Can you try using the package for 14.04?

~~~
dman
I tried it and it works. Thanks for the pointer.

------
qznc
When will the Sandstorm package be updated? Will it support CI?

[https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/zx9d3pt0fjh4uqrprjftgpqfwgzp6y...](https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/zx9d3pt0fjh4uqrprjftgpqfwgzp6y2ena6098ug3ctv37uv6kfh)

~~~
jobvandervoort
Not up to us, but I'm sure it will. We have an amazing community of
organisations, users, contributors that are often very fast adopting our new
releases.

It will support CI. GitLab CI works with a central coordinator (now inside of
GitLab) and external Runners.

The Runner can be anything outside of the instance. This makes it easy to
configure them to your liking and doesn't slow down you GitLab instance while
builds are running.

Documentation on Runners:
[http://doc.gitlab.com/ci/runners/README.html](http://doc.gitlab.com/ci/runners/README.html)

------
pymzor
Awesome. Integrated CI is probably the move wich will make me move from
gitHub.

~~~
sytse
Cool! Glad to hear you like the CI integration, we'll continue to improve it
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/2594](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/2594)

------
netcraft
Will it take some time to propagate? Using the omnibus AMI on ubuntu and doing
sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get install gitlab-ce doesn't pull the update.

~~~
jobvandervoort
It should work!

I double checked and upgraded my personal instance and it works here. Did apt-
get update complete succesfully?

Repo is here for double checking: [https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-
ce](https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-ce)

~~~
netcraft
It looks like everything is working properly, this is what I get if you are
interested:
[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4792e387f33155308ddf](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4792e387f33155308ddf)

~~~
jobvandervoort
I think our package repo is not in your sources.list!

To add it: `curl
[https://packages.gitlab.com/install/repositories/gitlab/gitl...](https://packages.gitlab.com/install/repositories/gitlab/gitlab-
ce/script.deb.sh) | sudo bash`

~~~
stephenr
Wow that's not terrifying advice at all. /sarcasm

If you expect someone to run their own git & ci server, is it _so_ hard to
give them a couple of dot-point instructions:

\- create a .list file with these two lines: <blah>

\- add the GPG key for Apt

\- run aptitude/apt-get update

Sure enough, you're already listed on curl|sh
([http://curlpipesh.tumblr.com](http://curlpipesh.tumblr.com)), which also
includes a link to the [https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-
ce/install](https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-ce/install) page which
has a "manual" tab.

Even with "manual" selected, you _still_ insist that people should make a http
request to your server, to generate a .list file, even though the only
variables are local variables, which you send as part of the request anyway:
distro ID (e.g. Debian, Ubuntu, etc) and release codename (Wheezy, Jessie,
etc).

The most ominous thing to me is that you send the result of `hostname -f` to
your server. Even bigger WHY!?

~~~
sytse
We want to make it as easy and fast as possible to start with GitLab, hence
the curl from https. But feel free to send a merge request to improve the
download page with the instructions you would like to see and we can discuss.

Sending the hostname is default Packagecloud.io behaviour.

~~~
stephenr
> Sending the hostname is default Packagecloud.io behaviour

Your own download page states:

We recommend you set the name to the fqdn of the target node (the value of
hostname -f on linux), but you can set it to whatever you want

If your company is _recommending_ something, shouldn't you have a good reason
_why_?

~~~
sytse
Can you link to the page where you found this? I can't find it on
[https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/#debian8](https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/#debian8)

This seems like setup instructions for GitLab and I think it is unrelated.

~~~
stephenr
The page I linked above: [https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-
ce/install](https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-ce/install)

Click the "Manual" tab, last paragraph of the 'deb' section.

~~~
sytse
This is the default download page of PackageCloud. The reason for this is
probably that most of the time PackageCloud requires credentials to download
packages. But I'll ask the author.

~~~
sytse
Joe of PackageCloud was kind enough to change the code so that an id will be
send back, not the hostname.

The changes: 1.) Renamed hostname to unique_id everywhere, and added more
prose around replacing unique_id with any unique identifier. 2.) Removed the
unique_id code from install scripts for public repos (still exists in private
repos) 3.) Modified the manual install instructions to be easier to follow,
and not require a curl to the server for public repos. 4.) Added mirroring
instructions for both YUM and APT.

Shipping in 1.0.23

------
taesu
This patch is a game changer. Wow! I really love gitlab, however one thing: I
wish you can view people's activity calendar even if the projects are private.

~~~
jobvandervoort
Good to hear!

> I wish you can view people's activity calendar even if the projects are
> private.

That would show you private information, which is not what we want.

~~~
bigtunacan
I'm going to agree with Taesu here, and elaborate a bit.

Some potential employers these days are looking at interviewees commit
calendars on GitHub; and this is something I can provide to show I'm a very
productive coder.

"Go look at my commit history; see I sure do a lot of coding."

So I agree with you about keeping the information private, but I think this
could be solved by doing something like this.

\- Public Activity:

    
    
       Display detailed information. Commit number, message, repo. (What you are showing today)
    

\- Private Activity;

    
    
      (Username) made X(number) of commits to private repo/s today.

~~~
jobvandervoort
I understand your reasoning, and realise that this is something potential
employers look at.

That said, I don't think amount of activity or nr of commits should be
indicative of anything for any good employer.

I also don't know if this is enough of an argument to change this in GitLab. I
prefer to choose the privacy-preferable option.

------
sebastianconcpt
I've flaslessly updated today. Looks awesome. I'm really grateful for such a
good software product. Thanks for GitLab!

~~~
sytse
Glad to hear that, thanks for using GitLab!

------
Gedrovits
Looks promising. Maybe even will try it out.

~~~
patrickaljord
Shameless plug, if you have composehub installed, you can just do "ch run
gitlab" and it will download and run gitlab for you on your machine. You just
need docker installed on your machine
[https://composehub.com/package/gitlab](https://composehub.com/package/gitlab)

~~~
utrack
Error is returned. Nothing specific on my side, check your logs :)

~~~
patrickaljord
Fixed, thanks.

------
whitenoice
Can we run gitlab 8.0 without CI?

~~~
jobvandervoort
You can just not use it. There will be a few links in the UI, but it will not
cost you anything.

Note that you can still integrate with your current CI.

~~~
sytse
And the links will mostly be in the settings menu's. In GitLab 8.1 there
should be zero links added to dashboard/group/project navigation
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/2594](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/2594)

------
Nickoladze
The dashboard doesn't show an activity feed anymore, just a giant list of
projects? That's pretty lame.

~~~
jobvandervoort
Click 'Activity' for the Activity feed. We welcome feedback and contributions
to improve this further.

This first step was necessary to clean up clutter in the UI.

~~~
Nickoladze
Thanks for the help, was just poking around preferences to see if I could
enable it.

------
finalight
time for me to upgrade!!

------
resca79
This is my experience in GitLab application as developer. After my application
I received an email like this:

 _The code you linked to is all quite basic, could you give me an example of
some more complex Ruby code worked on, so that I can make an assessment of
your ability in that regard._

There are many developers better that me, but I never say to other developers
during an hiring process ' your code is all quite basic', it is not elegant. I
have commits in ruby on rails framework but sure there are many developers
better than me! But understand under the wood of a complex framework like
rails is not very simple, for me :) Anyway I send some part of my last works
and that was the response:

 _I have reviewed your application and regret to inform you that it has not
been selected for further consideration, because I don 't think your
Ruby/Rails skill is currently at the level that we require._

Yes probably it's sure but maybe 'your skill do not fit with our requirements'
or ' we're looking for an more experienced developer' ? I think that in two
mails like that, there is a lot of arrogance that not match with open source
mentality.

P.S. I think that gitlab is a great product, it's just my experience in
application process.

~~~
Fuxy
Arrogance or honesty? I frankly prefer this direct response that gives you
direct addressable things you can work on improving if you want to re-apply.

Your skills may be excellent but if you don't have anything complex to prove
it with they can't figure that out.

~~~
resca79
You're right. And I don't think that my skills are great. But there are many
ways to say 'you are not good for this job' that's all

------
transfire
"If you runners overload your CI system now both go down" Isn't that a bit
worrisome?

~~~
jobvandervoort
Where does it say that?

It should say that they don't both go down! Runners are fully external to
GitLab and GitLab CI. This means they will never interfere with GitLab's
functioning.

You should not host a Runner on a GitLab instance. It was not intended like
that and in the documentation we explicitly tell you to not do this.

~~~
transfire
I feel much better about it now. Thanks.

I read it under "advantages and disadvantages".

~~~
haynes
Ahh I know where that came from. The runners push the build results back to
the coordinator (which is now included in gitlab). So in theory, if you have a
large number of runners and a very large number of concurrent builds, it could
slow down gitlab a little bit. But the numbers you need to reach this are
pretty high.

------
coder006
Any free alternative to GitLab?

Gogs seems to be an option but it seems to be missing a very important feature
of code review.

~~~
Redoubts
GitLab is already free, in both senses.

~~~
uxp
At my last job I left last week, we were looking for an alternative to the old
GitHub/Jenkins setup, tried Stash/Bamboo for a while, but eventually settled
on GitLab and GitLab CI (7.1x, with the Ruby-based CI runners) because the
integrations with other services were already so mature. It took minimal
customization to our Hubot to recreate our devops scripts and was really more
of a drop-in replacement for what our Ruby shop needed. Although we eventually
bought an Enterprise Edition license, we were still running the Community
Edition (mostly because I left and just ran out of time to migrate), but were
hardly lacking anything in the choice to stay on community until other more
pressing migrations are dealt with (thanks first-gen Rackspace cloud).

If you're looking to centralize your devops infrastructure, I'd highly
recommend GitLab over anything else unless you have a specific use case that
GitLab isn't trying to solve (CF's BOSH, or a tighter integration with
Atlasssian in a JVM shop for example).

~~~
sytse
Thank you very much for sharing this! By the way, we just made a CF tile for
GitLab, we'll announce it later. But it is build with GitLab CI and Bosh. So
if you have any questions about that please ask support, we'll be happy to
give you some bang for your subscription bucks.

